# What animal could do this?



## leemckinney (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday, I killed a deer.  I have my own way of butchering.  I cut the legs off above the joint and then skin the deer.  I then quarter it up and fillet the meat at the backbone.  I never gut the deer.  So I end up with the skin and head still attached, four cut off legs and the entire carcass with all the guts still inside.

This evening I walked my dog into the back yard and walk to the wood line and noticed that all of the carcass, legs, head and skin were gone.  There was a six foot drag mark up to the barb wire fence and nothing on the other side of the fence.  I got a gun and searched the woods for about 75 yards in each direction and could not find anything.  There are plenty of leaves on the ground so there would be no way to miss a trail where the carcass had been drug.  I can only conclude that whatever took it carried it in it's mouth after the trail ended at the barb wire fence.  What could do this?

I live on 25 acres that backs up to Lake Lanier.

All of the comedians that want to talk about Big Foot, please spare me.  I have four grandkids over here all of the time playing in the back yard and the woods that do not weigh as much as the deer carcass and would really like to know what I am dealing with.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jesnic (Oct 23, 2012)

Bear? Coyotes?


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 23, 2012)

buzzards


----------



## leemckinney (Oct 23, 2012)

jesnic said:


> Bear? Coyotes?



Maybe a bear but the carcass with all the guts weighed probably 60 lbs.  Hate to run onto a coyote that could pick that up.

I have never heard of any bears on Lake Lanier.  Are they around it?  I live on 4 mile creek.


----------



## leemckinney (Oct 23, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> buzzards



We have been here since Sunday and have not seen any buzzards.  No bones anywhere either.


----------



## jesnic (Oct 23, 2012)

A pack of yotes can clean up a kill site in no time.


----------



## goastinstructor (Oct 23, 2012)

A very large dog would have no problem, i do not kno your area but a black bear will in most cases sit an feast where the remains are laying.  To me sounds like feral dog or even an escaped curious pet.  A large coyote is 40Lbs down here so unless it was a small deer rule out coyotes...IMO. Also yotes will much like bears eat where it lays.  Somebody's pup probaly got out found it and was bringing it home to the house.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 23, 2012)

We had 2 bear killed in the Lula bridge area last yr that I know of


----------



## giericd (Oct 24, 2012)

dont know your area, but gators do that all the time here in Fl. the catch a wiff of the carcass and will come out of the water looking for it, when they find it first they try to drag it backwards but if they have to cover some distance they will turn around, pick it up and they will walk off with it. 10'-12' gator can do that with a 60lb carcass with no problem. do ya have gators in that lake? if so thats where i put my money!


----------



## leemckinney (Oct 24, 2012)

jesnic said:


> A pack of yotes can clean up a kill site in no time.



That is what my nephew thought it was.  It maybe but if it was, they did not leave a drop of blood on the ground or any sign that the deer was ever there.  I just thought that I would see something on the ground if they ate it on that spot.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 24, 2012)

Yotes!


----------



## Mac (Oct 24, 2012)

I would say yotes drug it to the fence then finished it off.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 24, 2012)

yotes or bear is my guess.


----------



## chadf (Oct 24, 2012)

Let me come hunt your land and I'll find the culprit.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe it was 2 or 3 teenage boys that drug it all off.
Head, skin, all 4 legs?
That's a lot of stuff for one or two animals to remove with no evidence it had ever been there.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 24, 2012)

Hogs drag our deer carcases off. They even eat their own dead.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bears been seen in North Forsyth around the lake area might be that...or an old hobo living in the woods around there!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 24, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> Sunday, I killed a deer.  I have my own way of butchering.  I cut the legs off above the joint and then skin the deer.  I then quarter it up and fillet the meat at the backbone.  I never gut the deer.  So I end up with the skin and head still attached, four cut off legs and the entire carcass with all the guts still inside.
> 
> This evening I walked my dog into the back yard and walk to the wood line and noticed that all of the carcass, legs, head and skin were gone.  There was a six foot drag mark up to the barb wire fence and nothing on the other side of the fence.  I got a gun and searched the woods for about 75 yards in each direction and could not find anything.  There are plenty of leaves on the ground so there would be no way to miss a trail where the carcass had been drug.  I can only conclude that whatever took it carried it in it's mouth after the trail ended at the barb wire fence.  What could do this?
> 
> ...



Since I am no Comedian, I guess I dont have to spare anything..........It would be my guess that something carried it off on its shoulder, rather than in its mouth.  

What would and/or could, for that matter, drag the carcass to a barbed wire fence, then Nothing?

It is Possible that a Bear got up on its back legs, held it in its mouth and walked off with it, but I find that less likely, than something Bi-Pedal, throwing it over its shoulder and walking away with it.......

Probably walked down the fence line a bit, before continuing across the field. 

Where abouts in G'ville are you? I know the area pretty well and it is very Diverse. 
My guess would be that you are closer to Murray or Lula, than Oakwood?


----------



## leemckinney (Oct 24, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Since I am no Comedian, I guess I dont have to spare anything..........It would be my guess that something carried it off on its shoulder, rather than in its mouth.
> 
> What would and/or could, for that matter, drag the carcass to a barbed wire fence, then Nothing?
> 
> ...



Mouth of four mile creek.


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 24, 2012)

Chipper lost a huge buck on his major league bow hunters show, found it next morning, nothing but bone...I mean nothing, I couldn't believe my eyes.  Said they have a terrible yote problem.  Its probably on utube.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds like maybe a neighbor got rid of it so their dog would get into it, or they could smell it and didn't like it.


----------



## leemckinney (Oct 30, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> Sounds like maybe a neighbor got rid of it so their dog would get into it, or they could smell it and didn't like it.



No neighbors that close.  I did hear that a bear has been seen in the area but I am starting to think that it was yotes.


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 9, 2012)

Coyotes.  

And... you are leaving the best meat on a deer by not gutting them.  Inside tenders (loins) are one of the first cuts I go after when cleaning a deer.


----------



## Mac (Nov 9, 2012)

Deadringer said:


> Coyotes.
> 
> And... you are leaving the best meat on a deer by not gutting them.  .



Not if  you do it wright,

Hang deer by the back legs,  make a cut about 10" down the stomach, all the guts will be down in the cavity,  just reach in and remove the tenderloins,  NO fuss No mess.

I have not gutted a deer in years.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 9, 2012)

jesnic said:


> A pack of yotes can clean up a kill site in no time.



Yotes. I left a similar carcass next to out skinning rack in the evening, midday next day it was completely gone, A pack of yotes would make short work of a partial deer carcass


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 10, 2012)

there would no doubt be bones still there if it was coyotes yall....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 12, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> there would no doubt be bones still there if it was coyotes yall....



Not always!


----------

